# Colt Trooper Mark III 22LR & 22Magnum



## VMorris

I recently acquired a Colt Trooper Mark III in a wooden display box. The serial number is Y 112XX, which I believe dates the gun to 1981. I have requested a letter from colt, they informed me it 
will take up to 150 days to do the research. The gun is 98% in my opinion. The gun has 4 " blue barrel, marked 22 magnum. The firearm came with a 22 LR cylinder. It is in wooden display box. The magnum cylinder has been fired, but the unmarked 22 LR appears unfired. I can not find it listed in the books I have and have found nothing on the internet about Colt Trooper III with both 22 LR & 22 Magnum cylinder. Any & all information about this firearm will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fms

MORRIS, I just seen one a few days ago on one of my gun sites in box and with both cylinders. sorry can't recall which because I have 3-4 on my favorites list. I also own a colt trooper .22 mk. 111 4"barrel in bx. and appears unfired. I will put it on the sale market later this month. you are correct about trying to find info. on this mod. they just for what ever reason are hard to find on the web.


----------



## leverforfun

*leverforfun:*



VMorris said:


> I recently acquired a Colt Trooper Mark III in a wooden display box. The serial number is Y 112XX, which I believe dates the gun to 1981. I have requested a letter from colt, they informed me it
> will take up to 150 days to do the research. The gun is 98% in my opinion. The gun has 4 " blue barrel, marked 22 magnum. The firearm came with a 22 LR cylinder. It is in wooden display box. The magnum cylinder has been fired, but the unmarked 22 LR appears unfired. I can not find it listed in the books I have and have found nothing on the internet about Colt Trooper III with both 22 LR & 22 Magnum cylinder. Any & all information about this firearm will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have a trooper 6" marked 22mag nib with extra 22lr cyl. In colt wood grain box with the extra spot in styro. for extra cyl. It is a larger box than what singular troopers came in. Ser. # 113xx. The box also has a Conv. stiker on the end flap. Rarely see these, saw one on g.b. couple months ago, think it sold in the $1800 range.


----------



## dnovo

You can get a quick check online from the Colt serial number database at their website. David


----------

